

Time Travel with Git for TDD - ardell
http://ardell.posterous.com/time-travel-with-git

======
how_gauche
So if the ritual components aren't spelled out in the version history in
exactly the right order, the voodoo spell doesn't work? Or is your OCD just
wasting a bunch of your time?

